

Unfriend named word of 2009 - nzmsv
http://www.reuters.com/article/lifestyleMolt/idUSTRE5AG09H20091117

======
jamesbritt
'"It has both currency and potential longevity," said Christine Lindberg,
senior lexicographer for Oxford's U.S. dictionary program, in a statement.'

Really? I don't think I've ever heard anyone use this in conversation outside
of specifically referring to a particular Web site. It's jargon. (BTW, maybe
some time should be allowed to pass to see if a word really does have
longevity before rushing to enshrine it.)

"Sexting", for example, seems more widely used outside of any specific social
clique, and does a good job of succinctly describing a modern concept. It also
feels more clever than the blunt, Newspeakish "unfriend".

My verdict: New Oxford American Dictionary needs to hire more people outside
the 18-24 year-old demographic. Younger or older would be a big improvement.

On a related note, can any one recommend a good dead-tree dictionary that
doesn't weigh more than a small cat? I'd leave New Oxford American Dictionary
out of the suggestion list. :)

